# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting Polycarbonate??

## stan250

Hi.
I am repainting my roof. Part of the roof has what I think are polycarbonate sheets.
Does anyone know if its ok to paint these?
thanks.

----------


## Strom

I am assuming you have pressure washed the whole roof area and the polycarbonate sheets are now quite weathered from being in the sun..
If so you will not need to prime them this paint will stick to them no probs.. 
Just a word of caution. If you do paint them and they are now quite brittle if they look the same as the iron and they are walked on in future you may find yourself going straight through them..  :Eek:  
Goodluck..

----------


## China

I would consider replacing the poly sheets as you are repainting you could use good second hand sheetiing

----------


## China

Sounds you are in Andamooka thats just how they see things

----------


## Bloss

If they are polycarbonate they will take 30 years or more to get brittle if they do at all. Fibreglass often under 10 years can be brittle and breaking down from UV exposure. If the roof is to be painted opaque then best to replace with gal iron or colorbond. But so long as clean can be painted and simply with external acrylic. Will mark and scratch easily until the paint hardens off - a few weeks. Paint manufacturers suggest priming is not needed.

----------


## Lumnock

As long as you have thoroughly washed down the sheeting, then I don't see a problem with painting them.  I would definitely prime them, probably with 1-2-3 Zinnser (the waterbased one).

----------


## hadiya

Yes you can paint on polycarbonate sheets. Before painting use primer and then paint.

----------

